# HOW TO BIND MAC ADDRESS WITH IP ADDRESS



## hclleaptop (Jun 22, 2011)

PLZ TELL ME STEP HOW TO BIND MAC ADDRESS WITH IP ADDRESS BY SWITCHES DONT USE DHCP SERVER


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

It would be easier to set static IP addresses since switches don't hand IP addresses to clients.


----------



## hclleaptop (Jun 22, 2011)

tell me how


----------



## Dngrsone (Jan 1, 2008)

This might be of some help.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Some routers support this feature if they do, its pretty easy to find.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Static IP addresses won't bind to MAC addresses. What you are asking for CAN'T be done without using a DHCP server, which is what 'regular' routers use to do it. More advanced routers can bind addresses on their own, but I'm pretty sure it only applies to other routers/switches, and not PCs.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

You can bind a pc mac address to an ip via some routers, which is pretty much giving a computer a static ip via the router as apposed to doing it via the pc.

Switches have no backend/built in features to provide a bind.

Get a router that supports the feature and you are good, otherwise create reservations via dhcp or manually go round each machine and do it.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

IT-Barry said:


> You can bind a pc mac address to an ip via some routers, which is pretty much giving a computer a static ip via the router as apposed to doing it via the pc.


But that's using DHCP, which he said he didn't want to do. Which of course makes things much more difficult unless he's going to use static addresses.

Seeing other posts by the OP, I'm not sure what he's hoping to achieve...


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

djaburg said:


> But that's using DHCP, which he said he didn't want to do. Which of course makes things much more difficult unless he's going to use static addresses.
> 
> Seeing other posts by the OP, I'm not sure what he's hoping to achieve...


I gave him/her the options in my post, if the OP wishes to do things the long way I did suggest them later in my post.

I'm thinking the OP either doesnt have access to the server, or has little to no knowledge of configuring a server.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

DHCP IP Address Reservation:

A DHCP reservation is a permanent IP address assignment. Every time a computer connects to a network, usually in it there is a DHCP server, typically your router (which is the case as long as it isn't JUST a modem). When the computer connects back up, the network card has a MAC address when connecting. The router notices this, has an IP address kept for the computer, and gives the same one back to the computer each and every time it connects.

A reservation is consists of the following information:

*IP Address* - IP address from the scope for the client
*MAC Address* - Client's Media Access Control (MAC) address
*Supported* - DHCP reservation, Boot Protocol (BOOTP), or both (optional)

To find the MAC address however, you can either open up Command Prompt on your computer, and run ipconfig /all to see the MAC addresses for all the interfaces. Or you can look it up on your router, since it keeps record of all the computers connected to it and what IP address it assigned the computer at the moment (I do it this way, since it is easier).


----------

